# [Gelöst] Monitor geht beim starten von Windows in den StandyBy



## Stimmenhotel (13. Februar 2016)

*[Gelöst] Monitor geht beim starten von Windows in den StandyBy*

Guten Tag,


Ich habe seit einem unsauberen abschalten vom PC das Problem, dass der Monitor beim Laden von Windows in den StandBy wechselt.

Eckdaten:
HP w2207h - Monitor
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X OC 4GB - Grafikkarte
Intel i7-4790k - CPU
Verbindung über HDMI


Aus der gepinnten rste Hilfe für Monitore:



> Fehler: Der Monitor funktioniert bis zum Ladebildschirm und wechselt dann in den Standby-Modus:
> 
> Mögliche Lösungen:
> - Einstellungen des Monitors (Bildwiederholfrequenz, Auflösung usw.) im abgesicherten Modus überprüfen.
> - Funktioniert der Abg.Modus aber der Fehler tritt weiterhin bei der Anmeldung auf, sollten die Treiber (Windows, Grafikkarte) überprüft und ggf. erneuert werden.



Monitor im Abgesicherten Modus funktioniert.
Umstecken an den HDMI Ausgang des Mainboards, somit über den Intel, funktioniert auch im normalen Betrieb.
Die Einstellungen zum Monitor konnte Ich jedoch nicht sehen, da dort nur die Standart/Plug-and-Play Geräte aufgeführt wurden.

Im Abgesicherten Modus die Treiber deinstallieren konnte Ich auch nicht, dass DiInstallationsprogramm von AMD hat mit einem Fehler den DIenst verweigert.
--> OnBoard Hdmi im normal Modus gestartet und Treiber deinstalliert. Dann mit dem AMD CleanupUtility Tool nach mal drüber.

Monitor ebenfalls aus dem Gerätemanager gelöscht, durch das setzen der Systemvariable "DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"

Neustart, neuste Radeon Treiber installiert während Monitor am Onboard hing.
Neustart und an Grafikkarte gesteckt.
Fehler bleibt bestehen.


Den Fehler entdeckt habe Ich heute morgen.
Nachdem Ich gestern Abend den PC runterfahren wollte, ihn aber neugestartet habe und ihn dann per Knopfdruck zur Ruhe gezwungen habe.
Ich vermute, dass hier der Fehler entstanden ist, da Ich auch vorher nichts Treiber- oder Einstellungsbedingt geändert habe.

Das Tool CRU (Custom Resolution Utility 1.2.2) habe ich auch in Verwendung gehabt.
Aber auch da habe Ich einen Wert (evtl. sogar die standard 60Hz) genutzt, der stabil lief und den seit Wochen, gar Monaten, nicht geändert.
Den Reset damit habe Ich auch bereits ausgeführt, jedoch als der Monitor am OnBoard hing.

Wenn Ich den Monitor an der Grafikkarte habe, kann Ich mit Teamviewer weiterhin drauf zugreifen.


Hat jemand eine Idee, was Ich noch tun könnte?


Danke

Stimmenhotel

Nachtrag: Bin gerade über Teamviewer drauf.
Grafikkarte hat die Treiber Installiert.
Monitor wird zwar Namentlich erkannt, ist aber als Generic PNP Monitor installiert.
Einstellung steht auf 60Hz.

*Nachtrag2:*
Wenn ich über TV die Auflösung ändere, funktioniert der Monitor wieder ...
Das heißt, sobald Ich eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 oder höher einstelle, setzt er aus...
1680 ist aber bis dato die benutze und auch die native Auflösung des Monitors gewesen...

Nachtrag3:
Die Installation der Treiber von HP brachte außer der Platzierung des HPw2207h im Gerätemanager keinen Erfolg.

Nachtrag4:
Beim Anschluss des Monitors an einen Laptop, funktioniert der Monitor bei 1680x1050 normal.

Nachtrag5:
Anschluss GPU and HDTV klappt sowohl 1680 als auch 1920.

Nachtrag6:
Hohe Auflösungen mit Zeilensprung funktionieren.

Nachtrag7:
1680x1050 mit einer Bildwiederholrate von 61Hz, eingestellt durch das CRU, funktioniert wieder ohne Probleme ...

*Nachtrag8 und Lösung?*
Während meinem geteste wurde irgendwann gemeldet, dass der "pci datensammlungs und signalverarbeitungscontroller" keinen Treiber installiert hat.
Kurze Suche hat ergeben, dass er wahrscheinlich mit im ChipSatz Set von Intel  enthalten ist.
Von der Mainboard-Hersteller Website den neusten Chipsatz Treiber installiert, Auflösung von den 61Hz auf 60Hz zurück gestellt, läuft!
Ich hoffe das war der Grund und jetzt klappt wieder alles.


----------



## olli1011 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Monitor geht beim starten von Windows in den StandyBy*

Hast die Chance die Gpu mal kurz in nem anderen System zu Testen, ist ja schnell umgesteckt. 
Wenns Treibermäßig nichts ist, kanns auch sein, dass die Gpu einen weg hat.


----------



## Stimmenhotel (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Monitor geht beim starten von Windows in den StandyBy*

Kurz in einem anderen System wird nichts, aber Ich versuche mal jemanden zu finden, der mich die Karte testen lässt.
Jetzt versuche Ich erstmal den PC an meinen Fernseher anzuschließen. Wenn die Karte da die Auflösung schafft, sollte GPU ja kein Problem haben.

Nachtrag5:
GPU an TV klappt auch in den hohen Auflösungen.


----------



## Stimmenhotel (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Monitor geht beim starten von Windows in den StandyBy*

Es hat definitiv etwas mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz zu tun ...
Jetzt habe Ich z.B. 1920x1680 mit 30Hz und Zeilensprung zum laufen bekommen.
50Hz, 59Hz und 60Hz dagegen funktionieren nicht.

1680x1050 gibt es nur 60Hz, die von Anfang an auch liefen.
Geschweige denn mit anderen Geräten bzw an anderen Geräten.

Ich schätze es ist wirklich eine Art Treiberproblem ... Nur weiß Ich nicht was mehr als Treiber löschen, versuchen jegliche Spuren zu beseitigen und neu zu installieren, einen Erfolg versprechen könnte...

1440x900 mit 60Hz funktioniert auch noch.

Wenn ich die Bildwiederholrate per CRU (siehe Post 1) auf 61Hz setzte, dann funktioniert auch wieder 1680x1050
Der Monitor zeigt dann eine Horizontale von 66Hz und eine Vertikale von 61Hz an.


----------



## Stimmenhotel (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Monitor geht beim starten von Windows in den StandyBy*

Während dem ganzen hin und her bekam ich noch die Meldung, dass keine Treiber für das Gerät "pci datensammlungs und signalverarbeitungscontroller" gefunden wurden.
Darauf hin habe Ich das neuste Inf-Update von der Asus Seite meines Mainboards installiert (Asus Maximus vii Hero).
Jetzt nach einem neustart habe Ich die Auflösung noch mal auf 60Hz geändert ... 

Noch läuft es ...

Kann es etwas mit dem PCI-Gerät zu tun haben?`
Ich habe jetzt noch mal geguckt um zu sehen ob die Treiber installiert wurden, finde es aber nicht mal unter den versteckten Geräten wieder ...


----------

